# My personalized Kindle!



## falconz (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's my Kindle Keyboard all decked out 










This in my Kindle in its Vera Bradley case.










The case and purple M-Edge cover.










My Kindle!










And this is how I keep it when I'm reading. Thanks for looking!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice...I need to figure out how to do the custom screen savers...


----------



## C.A.Wodensen (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! Never seen that done before. Good job!


----------

